# ICBC - UK Car insurance



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!

Since December 2011 I've been requesting non standard proof of no claims letters from UK car insurance companies (Sheilas Wheels/Direct Line/Budget), they've constantly posted out the insufficient automated letters !!!

I've even sent them letters stipulating exactly the criteria as per ICBC requirements.

We're now in Vancouver, been here since beginning April, we have a car, we have received letter from ICBC stating they've reviewed the information passed over to them from the broker at the dealership (which was everything we managed to get out of the UK companies) and they're not willing to give us 40%, but 25% instead, as an agent/broker issued the Budget insurance info to them and not the insurance company, we also need to provide further info for period between 2006-2008 and march 2012 to april 2012.

Yet again the trials and tribulations of attempting to draw blood from a stone has resurrected itself !!


----------

